# Rescue Dogs



## Stubby_Dog (Nov 16, 2010)

Reggie:
Hi I’m Reggie and I’m a red-haired love sponge who loves human and canine companionship. My foster mom says that I am sensitive, smart, eager to please, big hearted and really cute. I know how to sit and lie do...wn. I’m starting to figure out stay, off, down, and how to walk nicely on a leash. My new favorite game is tug and I love my own toys but will sometimes steal something of yours (I especially like socks and other small articles of clothing) if you leave it out. I can get excited, so older kids would be best and given the opportunity I may chase cats. I’m always friendly with people, but I get a bit excited with new dogs, this can get me in trouble sometimes. They don’t understand how excited I am to see them! I’m looking for a forever home with an person who will be patient, kind and committed to training me. I'm currently in Portland, Oregon. For more information on me, contact [email protected]




and Tez Ann

Hi all, my name is Tez Ann and I'm currently in the great state of Kentucky. I was brought to the SPCA by some nice people that found me and tried and tried to find my home. No luck. So, now I'm moving on to bigger and better things. I'm a young girl, and I great along great with other dogs. I adjust rather quickly, so moving in will be a piece of cake. Give me a chance guys, please? 
For more information on Tez Ann, please contact Karen Perry (via facebook)


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Stubby Dog,

Some links to pics or postings of pics on these dogs would be helpful. Are they associated with a rescue? If so, a link to the rescue or mention of the name would also help. More info on size/breed would also help. After all, "a red-haired love sponge" could be a large Irish setter type or a small terrier type. How about a link to to Tez Ann's page on FB? 

Newt


----------

